# AR15 Armorers class; Instructed by Lewis Machine & Tool



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Down Range Firearms Training has been in contact with Lewis Machine & Tool trying to put together an Armorers Training class. This class would be held on a weekend at our Woburn facility in approximately 6 weeks.

Specific details will posted asap. I will have more info later on this week.

I am just posting this as a feeler to see if there is any interest in attending this class.

Lewis Machine & Tool is one of the leading manufacturers of AR15 rifles.

If anyone is interested send me a pm or email

Thanks

John Jouvelis, Training Coordinator
Down Range Firearms Training
email [email protected]


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

PM sent


----------

